# Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????



## Schütti (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Plattenfreunde,

habe mal von einem Plattenspezialisten gehört, dass er seine Butt vor dem Einfrieren oder Frischverzehren von beiden Seiten mit einer Messingbürste schruppt |kopfkrat .

Er meinte, dass was da an Schleim runterkommt müsst man ja sonst mitessen #t .

Klar hat ein Butt nicht so festes Fleisch wie ein Dorsch und manchmal meine ich auch, dass das Fleisch ein bisschen schleimiger ist, aber hat das Schruppen wirklich Einfluss auf die Qualität des Fleisches #c .

Also, in wieweit behandelt ihr eure Platten-Freunde.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Lotte (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

moin-moin,

ich mache meine platten immer nur bratfertig (ausnehmen, schwanz ab, seitlicher flossensaum weg)!!!

kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das bischen schleim einfluß auf die fleischqualität hat!!! ich wasche sie halt gründlich ab!!!


----------



## Mirco (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Ich filitiere & Enthäute nur noch !!!

Das ist sehr einfach, geht schnell und gibt SUPER SCHÖNE & LECKERE "kleine" Filets.

Die Haut hab ich noch nie mitgegessen, auch nicht wenn diese knusprig gebraten war.

Hab schonmal die Haut abgezogen. Danach hatte ich kaum noch Haut auf den Fingern. Die ist wie 60er Schmirgelpapier. 

Den Flossensaum hab ich früher mit ner obusten Schere abgetrennt. Trotzedem waren ab und zu noch Gräten im Essen.

Fazit:

Ich kann das Filitieren nur empfehlen.

Irgendwo geistert hier eine Anleitung dazu rum. War glaub ich ein Heilbutt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*



Mirco schrieb:


> Ich filitiere & Enthäute nur noch !!!
> 
> Das ist sehr einfach, geht schnell und gibt SUPER SCHÖNE & LECKERE "kleine" Filets.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich enthäute meine Plattfische immer und zwar beide Seiten. Benutze dafür in der Regel eine normale Kombizange. 

Filitiert werden allerdings nur die Großen. Wenn man den Grätensaum großzügig abschneidet, gibt es auch keine Probleme mit den Gräten.


----------



## Reisender (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Sorry allen !!!!

Aber wer in Gottes Namen Schuppt Butt und wer Schneidet großzügig die Flanken wech ????  #c 

Schleim !!! 1-2 mal mit dem Messer drüber und fertig........Filetieren #c  warum ????

Wenn man die Haut nicht Essen möchte OK !!! Aber wenn man denn Fisch mit der Haut Brät, dann kann man die Haut doch nach dem Braten wech machen. So bleibt der Fisch zusammen und ansehnlich..........

Sorry !!! Aber wenn ich Fisch Essen möchte, dann soll er auch nach Fisch aussehen ......ansonsten kaufe ich mir Tiefkühlkost im Supermarkt.

Ich meine, das man sich erstmal Gedanken machen sollte bevor man sich Fisch ins Haus holt. Und vorallem wie ich ihn zubereiten möchte.#6 

Oder besser gesagt, ich Trauere jede Gräte hinterher, die nicht Abgelutscht wurde.  

Das ist meine Meinung dazu..........


----------



## Mirco (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*



> ........Filetieren  warum ????



DARUM:

Das Filitieren & Enthäuten geht schnell (schonmal versucht ?)

Ferner hat man beim Plattfisch durch das Filitieren nahezu   keinen Fleischverlust!

Wenn ich beim gebratenen Fisch auf meinem Teller erst die Haut und dann den Flossensaum, d.h. die Gräten entferne, dann liegt vor mir nur noch ein mitlerweile kaltes unansehnliches Stück Fisch.

Ein braungebratenes Filet dagegen ist ansehnlich, heiß, ohne "eckellige" Grätenpulerei &  lecker.

Gibt eben auch Leute, die nicht gerne auf Gräten rumlutschen. Meine Frau und insbesondere mein kleiner Sohn gehören zum Beispiel dazu!

Glücklicherweise kann das ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich habe den Vergleich und werde nur noch filitieren.

Versuch es doch auch einfach mal!


----------



## Reisender (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*



Mirco schrieb:


> DARUM:
> 
> Das Filitieren & Enthäuten geht schnell (schonmal versucht ?)
> 
> ...




Na das Filitieren habe ich ja nun schon mit 6 Jahren gemacht.....bin in einer Fischkiste Geboren und zu meiner Freude haben wir Tonnenweise Fisch auf den Märkten Verkauft. Komme aus einer Fischerfamilie......:m  

Na ja, wie jeder es möchte ebend.|wavey:


----------



## Schütti (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Hi Mirco,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben wir uns das letzte Mal beim Sundtreffen im Mai diesen Jahres am Strand neben der Beelitz-Werft auf Fehmarn getroffen, oder |kopfkrat .

So ein Schlauchi-Kollegen merkt man sich halt  #6 .

Das mit dem filetieren ist natürlich das Beste wenn die Platten genug Fleisch auf den Rippen -äh Gräten - haben.

Ansonsten sag ich immer:"So ´ne Flunder ist ja eigentlich schon ein Fitet, also warum noch die Arbeit machen?"

Auf jeden Fall schruppt keiner mit ´ner Messingbürste. Alles klar, mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht wissen |supergri .

Besten Dank euch allen.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Mirco (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Ja Ja, jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen (oder wie schreibt sich dast?)

Sundtreffen ist korrekt!

Klar müssen die Platten was auf den "Rippen" haben. Ich fisch aber eh nur auf Platte wenn die gut im Futter sind, also Jahreszeitlich bedingt.

In welchem Fetischmagazin hattest Du das mit der Messingbürste noch gelesen


----------



## IjmTex (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Weil ich ja gemeint bin, stehe ich auch dazu, daß ich meine Plattfische mit der Messingbürste schrubbe!!! Es ist doch einfach ekelhaft, wenn in der Pfanne der Schleim der Plattfische als Soße fungiert!!! Schrubbt mal eine Flunder mit einer Messingbürste und Ihr werdet verwundert feststellen, welche Mengen an Schleim dieser Fisch besitzt, obwohl man das durch die rauhe Haut gar nicht so merkt!!! Das Schrubben mit dem Messer funktioniert einfach nicht optimal, weil man damit nur minimale Mengen des Schleims runterholt!!! Ist erstens zu aufwändig (zu geringe Schrubbfläche) und zweitens dadurch auch nicht gründlich genug!!! Habe ich auch jahrelang gemacht bis ich einen Holländer gesehen habe, der die Messingbürstentechnik angewandt hat!!! Habe diese Technik dann auch getestet und bin von dem Ergebnis das man dadurch errreicht, nämlich einen exzellent sauberen und schleimfreien Fisch, total überzeugt!!! Das anständige Säubern der Fische, auch wenn man einen ganzen Eimer voll hat, gehört einfach zum Angeln dazu, auch wenn es einem manchmal nach einem langen Angeltag doch recht schwer fällt!!! Das Schrubben eines guten Plattfisches mit einer Messingbürste dauert ca. 3 bis 4 Minuten und dann sehen die Fische so aus wie auf dem beigefügten Foto!!!

Gruß IjmTex

PS. Weil ich die meisten Plattfische räuchere, ist für mich das Filitieren auch keine Lösung!!!


----------



## Mirco (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Hi IjmTex,

ich hoffe Du hast mein  richtig interpretiert und fühlst Dir nicht auf die Füße getreten!

Isst Du nach dem Räuchern denn die Haut mit?

Die Platten auf dem Foto sind ja mehr als sauber!


----------



## IjmTex (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Alles kein Problem Mirco!!!

Normalerweise esse ich sie nicht mit, aber ich finde, daß der Plattfisch, egal wie man ihn auch zubereitet, schleimfrei sein muß!!!

Das Schrubben mit der Messingbürste sollte man wirklich mal testen!!! Da der Fisch sowieso gesäubert wird, kann man es auch vernünftig machen!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## caruso (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Kenne da noch ne andere Variante. 

Eine Fischfrau( Verkäuferin ) aus Niendorf meinte mal, dass sie Ihre Flachmänner mit Stahlwolle reinigt. So kann sogar die Haut der Oberseite mitgegessen werden. Die Unterseite ja sowieso.

Gruß caruso


----------



## Tiden Hubert (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Mensch Jungs,

habt euch doch nicht so. 

Wen das bisschen Schleim stört soll Fischstäbchen essen. 

Ich putz meine Elb-Butts mit nem Lappen und dann aber so schnell wie möglich in die Pfanne damit. Die Haut auf der Unterseite schmeckt klasse, da sich darin die ganzen Gewürze und das Fett sammeln. Der Schleim gehört zum Braten dazu damit die Butts nicht so schnell anbrennen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Macht alle was Ihr wollt.

Es soll auch Leute geben, die das mit einem Hochdruckreiniger machen.#q:q

Ich für meinen Teil schrubb da ein paarmal mit dem Messer rüber und gut ist. Das Beste vom ganzen Butt ist für mich die dunkle Haut. Die könnte ich pur essen.


----------



## LordVader (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Es soll auch Leute geben, die das mit einem Hochdruckreiniger machen.#q:q

|good: :q |muahah:


----------



## Tiden Hubert (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

jetzt ist aber genug hier. Alles wichtige wurde gesagt. Bitte konzentriert euch auf andere Themen.

Hiermit schliess ich den Thread |schlafen


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*



Tiden Hubert schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber genug hier. Alles wichtige wurde gesagt. Bitte konzentriert euch auf andere Themen.
> 
> Hiermit schliess ich den Thread |schlafen


 
#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Monsterqualle (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Hier nochmal ein Link zum Hochdruckreiniger.:m 

w ww.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6909


----------



## Jan2 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Also hier mein Beitrag bzw. der meiner verstorbenen Oma:

Platte kurz (20 Sekunden) in heißes Wasser mit einem guten Schuss Essig legen! Danach lassen sich die Schuppen von der Oberhaut ganz leicht abkratzen und die leckere dunkle Haut kann mitgegessen werden... :m 

Wohl bekomm`s, Dorschschorsch


----------



## lügenbaron (1. November 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

Also ich habe die Platten vom letzten Sonntag nur mit Kalt Wasser abgspült und etwas mit Küchenpapier abgetupft.
Und die Haut war lekker

Gruß aus Ahrensburg Heiko


----------



## Tiden Hubert (1. November 2006)

*AW: Butt mit der Messingbürste schruppen ????*

wie bereits erwähnt ist der Schleim beim Braten in der Pfanne ein klasse Schutz gegen anbrennen. Mir ist noch nie ein Butt angebrannt. Und es gab Zeiten, da hab ich mehrmals in der Woche selbstgefangenen Butt gebraten. 

Nutzt die Zeit für das Schleim wegmachen lieber zum angeln #d |wavey:


----------

